# squashfs not possible to mount anymore: Unknown error -1

## Massimo B.

Recently it is not possible to mount squashfs anymore. I'm using sys-fs/squashmount from the 'mv' overlay.

As I already wrote here I'm not able to mount LZO squashed filesystems anymore:

```
$ uname -a

Linux mobalindesk 3.14.4-ck #24 SMP PREEMPT Mon Nov 3 18:12:51 CET 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

$ lsmod |grep squash

squashfs               23672  0

xz_dec                 10928  1 squashfs

$ zgrep "SQUASH" /proc/config.gz |grep -v "^#"

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FILE_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_DECOMP_MULTI=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_LZO=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_XZ=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

$ mount -t squashfs -o loop,ro,noatime -- /usr/lib64/firefox.mount/firefox.sfs /usr/lib64/firefox.mount/readonly

mount: /usr/lib64/firefox.mount/readonly: mount failed: Unknown error -1
```

I already tried with a new created squashfs using default Gzip, same error on mounting.

unsquashfs however works fine, so the files are valid.

I also did a make clean && make all on the kernel sources.

----------

## dweezil-n0xad

I had the same problem. I did some research and found this bug: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1159430

The loop kernel module was not loaded automatically on my system.

```
# modprobe loop
```

----------

## mv

Thanks. squashmount-8.7.6 now calls modprobe loop if $modprobe_loop is set (which defaults to true).

----------

